# Importing goods ?



## bikersteve (Feb 4, 2011)

Can anyone tell me the rules/ regs/ laws on importing goods to sell in Portugal ?:confused2:


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

If it's from a EU country no real restrictions or import duty, yes certain goods banned, restricted from outside the EU a nightmare, read UK guidelines broadly similar to Portugal but of course you have to do it all in Portuguese
VAT on imports of goods from non-EU countries | Business Link


----------



## bikersteve (Feb 4, 2011)

Many thanks for the info,Canoeman


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You also need to consider how you would sell them


----------



## bikersteve (Feb 4, 2011)

*Question*

Thats my next question ?..do I need a license to run a market stall ? May be a small shop ?..how do I find out what I can or can not sell ?:confused2:


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

yes and yes. everything needs a bit of official paper here.
It can be a bit of a minefield setting a business up but it is certainly possible.
Everything needs official receipts, nothing in the back door.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes, you'd also need to be self employed or similar.
Small shop same as above plus all the other licences, insurances that are required, which are extensive and bureaucratic.
Last person I knew who opened a health food shop was about 14 months and she was Portuguese and opened in the end still waiting for formal approval.
One of the big requirements is labels translated into Portuguese on goods

This gives you some overview [///snip///


----------



## bikersteve (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks guys,I have been looking at that ******,,I'm afraid I'm one of those people who find it gets to much when read in one go ? Prefer to ask people who actually live the life ?. Parcel delivery service anyone ?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Afraid you need too, not a simple task setting up here, first thing though do you think you can sell enough of what your thinking of importing to make a living? would the Portuguese buy, because there's not a big enough concentration of Expats in any one area except possibly the Algarve to solely aim at that market.

Parcel delivery hardly viable you'd do better with a franchise with someone like MRW


----------



## bikersteve (Feb 4, 2011)

I was joking about parcel delivery??..has for what I'd be selling out there,that involves more research ? I'm not leaping into the frying pan just yet..


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

bikersteve said:


> I was joking about parcel delivery??..has for what I'd be selling out there,that involves more research ? I'm not leaping into the frying pan just yet..


the fire can be very LARGE here. Many already burnt fingers


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

There is an item in the current ////snip///about taxes and import duties on goods brought in from countries outside the EU. Too long to repeat here, well worth reading. I think you can get it online.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Not sure what's going on at ////snip//// but Googles warning "This site may harm your computer" also my direct links showing same, maybe someone who knows the Manning's can pass a message on


----------



## bikersteve (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks guys n gals..


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

canoeman said:


> Not sure what's going on at ////snip//// but Googles warning "This site may harm your computer" also my direct links showing same, maybe someone who knows the Manning's can pass a message on



Was in touch with them yesterday...being looked at


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Message from Mannings....

Hi Siobhan, yes the website was hacked on Thursday. It is currently offline so there is no risk to users but browsers will still show the warning page. We have our web designers working on it and hope to be back online soon.

you should just get a message saying "Joomla, we have taken the website offline for maintenance etc..."


But I am getting _Warning - visiting this web site may harm your computer!_


----------

